# What do you think?



## Tinydancer (Sep 25, 2004)

*I really like this whole outfit, what do you think?*






&lt;!--StartFragment --&gt;


----------



## allisong (Sep 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *I really like this whole outfit, what do you think?*




&lt;!--StartFragment --&gt;

Ooo that's cute..All you would need makeup wise with this is:A glowy complexion(maybe a little highlighter on cheeks) some mascara,Nude understated eyes and some bold red lips..


----------



## Tinydancer (Sep 25, 2004)

*Yes! That would be a great look with it. Ooo la la



*

Originally Posted by *allisong* Ooo that's cute..All you would need makeup wise with this is:A glowy complexion(maybe a little highlighter on cheeks) some mascara,Nude understated eyes and some bold red lips..


----------



## Californian (Sep 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *Yes! That would be a great look with it. Ooo la la



* NOT MY TASTE! LOL.. am more of a casual, no frills gal. BUT.... I can see this on someone who works in the hair industry and whose personality is spunky and fun. Judging from your pic (especially that one of your eye) you would look dyno-mite and striking in red.I do not care for the flashiness of it and would feel like Dr. Seuss in this. Just give me my shorts and a tank please. LOL.... &lt;--- GEEK!

xo Ryan

I like boring stuff like this:


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *I really like this whole outfit, what do you think?*




&lt;!--StartFragment --&gt;

I own this outfit lol. I got it from La Redout about 3 months ago


----------



## Tinydancer (Sep 25, 2004)

*LOL! No kidding? Great minds think alike!*

*Thats where I saw it too. How do you like it? Does it fit well? How was their service?*

Deets please





Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk* I own this outfit lol. I got it from La Redout about 3 months ago


----------



## Tinydancer (Sep 25, 2004)

*Believe me Cali when I'm not working I'm in jeans and t's.*

If I could, I'd wear my PJ's to work.

Originally Posted by *Californian* NOT MY TASTE! LOL.. am more of a casual, no frills gal. BUT.... I can see this on someone who works in the hair industry and whose personality is spunky and fun. Judging from your pic (especially that one of your eye) you would look dyno-mite and striking in red.I do not care for the flashiness of it and would feel like Dr. Seuss in this. Just give me my shorts and a tank please. LOL.... &lt;--- GEEK!

xo Ryan

I like boring stuff like this:


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 25, 2004)

To be honest with you, i was one of their first customers in the UK ages ago. Normally , i dont trust the frogs, even though im part French lol, but i have to say that i love La Redout clothes and my daughter does too . Most of the range is very hard wearing and washes like a dream. The fabrics are very hard wearing and i have had a sweater in my armoir for about 12 years that is as good as new. I only have one fault with La Redout and that is that some French Women must have Huge feet


----------



## Tinydancer (Sep 25, 2004)

*Oh cool! I hear alot about this company. Glad to hear it wears well.*

I think I'm going to get it. Thanks!





P.S. LOL @ frogs!





Originally Posted by *donnamaryuk* To be honest with you, i was one of their first customers in the UK ages ago. Normally , i dont trust the frogs, even though im part French lol, but i have to say that i love La Redout clothes and my daughter does too . Most of the range is very hard wearing and washes like a dream. The fabrics are very hard wearing and i have had a sweater in my armoir for about 12 years that is as good as new.I only have one fault with La Redout and that is that some French Women must have Huge feet


----------



## donnamaryuk (Sep 25, 2004)

Seriously, i really cant fault this company at all. They sell fantastic kids clothes and i have got some excellent feather filled jackets and sweaters to keep my babby warm for years now in the Winter. We walk to school every day and since Tiffany was born i have kitted her out from La Redout in underwear and socks etc, coats, sweatshirts. I wear the sweaters and pants from them too and i cant praise them enough. I have a pale Grey faux fur coat that i have had for about 6 years now. Everytime i wear it, i get coments like "wow, you look sophisticated" I dont get on too well with the French but i cant fault the clothes from La Redout. God Bless my ancestors and Dior....................


----------



## Californian (Sep 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* OHHHHH ...I loved that outfit ..from LaRedoute isn't it? Alain Manoukian .....LOVE IT! They have this coat that I'd LOVE to have ...I think it's on their latest catalog! Actually ...LOVE that whole outfit on the new catalog! *Alright, WTF, are we all looking at the same outfit, the Mick Jagger one? I can't wait for ShoeDiva to come back to hear what she has to say. Snorkle snorkle. What the heck, she might like it too. I am so SHOCKED that everyone is gagga over this. It's quite entertaining. Maybe there is a different pictoral view that I am missing. Sheesh. * *Tony, help. Someone, help?*


----------



## allisong (Sep 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Alright, WTF, are we all looking at the same outfit, the Mick Jagger one? I can't wait for ShoeDiva to come back to hear what she has to say. Snorkle snorkle. What the heck, she might like it too. I am so SHOCKED that everyone is gagga over this. It's quite entertaining. Maybe there is a different pictoral view that I am missing. Sheesh. * *Tony, help. Someone, help?* Mick Jagger..LOL Wasn't he more into early '80's leotard tops


----------



## Shoediva (Sep 27, 2004)

I LIKE IT!!! Colors are great! Strips make you look leaner yay!!! Are you wearing this for work?? maybe a bit too flashy?? Depends on your work environment. Very simple pumps would probably work well.....accessories should also be kept to a minimal and alli's recommendations on makeup are perfect.

Buy it, take a pic and let us see!!!!

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *I really like this whole outfit, what do you think?*




&lt;!--StartFragment --&gt;


----------



## Californian (Sep 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* I LIKE IT!!! Colors are great! Strips make you look leaner yay!!! Are you wearing this for work?? maybe a bit too flashy?? Depends on your work environment. Very simple pumps would probably work well.....accessories should also be kept to a minimal and alli's recommendations on makeup are perfect. 
Buy it, take a pic and let us see!!!!

Yeah go ahead and by it ... snicker snicker
I'm thinkin' ...

Mick Jagger (size 1)

Steven Tyler from Aerosmith (size 1)

Dr. Seus

Austin Powers (size 10)

Heidi Fleis

Ok, so you better have a damn good, long set of skinny legs and some red, wild hair.

Where's Irishgirl? I need her to sing, "Dude Looks like a Lady". Da da da, da da da









*See also:*

http://images.google.com/images?q=tb.../steven_03.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...teven+tyler&start=200&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=Nhttp://images.google.com/images?q=tb...er_AO19061.jpg


----------



## Californian (Sep 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Irishgirl* I like it..I love bold colors, etc..I just don't think I am gonna push my guavas into that one though..DOH! LOL!!!!!!!!! You crack me up. Isn't she cute all the time? snicker snicker.


----------



## Californian (Sep 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Mick Jagger..LOL Wasn't he more into early '80's leotard tops I think the outfit would go good with a leotard top. Mick would totally approve.


----------



## Pauline (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi TinyDancer,

That is a stunning outfit! I like the boldness of the color and cut of the jacket and i Love the pinstripe trousers. I would add this outfit to my wishlist if i could....





That outfit is the kind i would feel confident and good in. I could wear this outfit no problem and with total ease. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Laura (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, i have to disagree with Candy. I don't like it at all, its too bright &amp; "look at me" which i'm not!.. Sorry Tiny


----------



## Pauline (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Laura,

Don't be sorry. It takes all sorts to make a world and it would be a boring place if we were all the same.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 27, 2004)

The jacket is nice.. but I'm not feeling the pants... I'm more of a boring girl who would pair the jacket w/ black pants... lol


----------

